# Question of Questions



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

All,

I live in a townhouse community (see link below) and I just want to know: when is _too early _to mow on a Sunday morning or any morning for the matter?

Also, does having a nicer lawn afford you grace if _you _were to mow early - for the visible dew advantage, of course?

Edit: Removed whiny complaining, in retrospect.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=33685

Thoughts?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I was under the impression that communities like this always have published rules on noise. Yours doesn't have a rule addressing this?

If you're taking a survey, I guess anything before 8 would strike me as questionable.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Who cares how early they mow? If it's not against noise ordinances, it's not up to your decision on if it's worthy of the early appearance.

If I were being choosy, and not ever living in a townhome close community, I'd say 730AM and beyond is fine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moving this to General Discussion. Glad I don't have neighbors that close.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

@ionicatoms Yes, there are HOA rules here, but they aren't enforced effectively.

@FATC1TY Well, I kinda care. It's a bit a nuisance to be mowing earlier than 9AM in my own "good neighbor rulebook."

And @Ware - Thanks and sorry - I forgot about the General Discussion board. Cool topics in there!

Thanks for the input, y'all.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm usually up at 6AM for what it is worth. My opinion: 
10AM is certainly fine. 
9AM is OK. 
8 AM is pushing it. 
It also depends how loud your mower is. Reels tends to be quieter.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

It's better to mow when the grass is dry, not laden with dew or recent rain.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Weekdays? 730
Sundays? 8-9


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> It's better to mow when the grass is dry, not laden with dew or recent rain.


Reel mowing when there is dew on the ground is life changing.

I agree with 8:00am or after is fine.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

Redtwin said:


> Virginiagal said:
> 
> 
> > It's better to mow when the grass is dry, not laden with dew or recent rain.
> ...


Yeah, back when I used a rotary, I would strive for dry grass. Even would swipe the lawn with the garden hose prior to mowing. But now with the reel, it's a big time benefit to use the dew with keeping your cut lines tight. Plus, keeping the reel lubricated and cooled is another benefit, I've noticed. A little wash down and a WD-40 spritz on the reel and chains later is fine with me. Oh, and no stray clippings, too!

That's really the root of my OP, because now I want to get out and _utilize_ the morning dew on weekend cuts. Life changing, indeed!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok, I learn something every day. Up here where most everyone uses rotary mowers, the guidance is to cut the grass when it's dry to make clean, sharp cuts instead tearing the grass and to disperse clippings evenly instead of in clumps. I want@Redtwin to tell us more about how mowing dewy grass with a reel mower was a life changing experience.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> Ok, I learn something every day. Up here where most everyone uses rotary mowers, the guidance is to cut the grass when it's dry to make clean, sharp cuts instead tearing the grass and to disperse clippings evenly instead of in clumps. I [email protected] to tell us more about how mowing dewy grass with a reel mower was a life changing experience.


You are absolutely right that mowing wet grass with a rotary mower will make for chewed up grass tips, but like @RentalLawn mentioned, it's nice to get your lines perfect and it really cleans up the reel and makes it shine.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm generally not mowing before 9am on a weekend. That doesn't mean I'm not out doing other things, and electric yard tools are fair game.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mowing what with what? A small lawn in a dense community? Reel mower? Sounds like a great case for battery power or even a manual push machine and sunrise mows.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I would say 9:00 is reasonable. I live in a neighborhood where houses are packed fairly close together. I l agree about wet grass from dew or rain, if it was a rotary mower. If there are no specific ordinances are far as noise and there's other people outside making noise long after the sun has come up, it's okay.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Virginiagal said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I learn something every day. Up here where most everyone uses rotary mowers, the guidance is to cut the grass when it's dry to make clean, sharp cuts instead tearing the grass and to disperse clippings evenly instead of in clumps. I [email protected] to tell us more about how mowing dewy grass with a reel mower was a life changing experience.
> ...


Must try this now. I feel like I've been missing out all this time!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I have never had any neighbors complain to my face.

I start mowing at 7am during the work week with a Honda GX120. Next, I wait until 7:30am to break out the power rotary scissors. Lastly, the Echo PB-9010 comes out around 7:50am to make sure that everyone is awake and having a great day!

On the weekends, I will wait until 9am because I want to be a respectful neighbor. :roll:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I usually like to wait until 0900 or 1000 to start mowing or edging on the weekends. I do occasionally hear other neighbors start way before that but I'm not trying to be "that guy" either, plus I don't like to mow a wet lawn for the most part.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I am a bad neighbor and usually out doing yard work by 7:30 on weekends before my girls are up and southern heat/humidity. I try to do edging first with my electric edger and strong trimmer to not be as noisy. Then I cut my front yard with my Cali Trimmer. I save the backyard for after breakfast when my daughters are up as they like to ride on the lawn tractor and it makes a lot more noise then my Cali Trimmer.


----------

